
Ethereum Is Better Than Bitcoin - ethBuddha
https://medium.com/@nfwdev/ethereum-is-better-than-bitcoin-d1575327a930
======
NicoJuicy
Lol, i used to think the same thing. But in > 1 year, only Bitcoin has world
integration and ethereum has none.

The alliance seems to be just that, they joined it and do nothing.

Don't forget that a lot of etherum transactions are used through the same
wallets

------
FrozenTuna
And for all the same reasons, EOS and NEM are better than Ethereum. Not a
great post from ethBuddha

------
dpc_pw
The person who wrote it is clueless. :D

------
huphelmeyer
Betamax is better than VHS

